# Joe Dante



## virtuocity (Sep 3, 2014)

To those who have read the Four Magic Moves book, what do you think about the early 'Backwards' wrist break?

I can only see this as being a magic hook move.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've tried it and it worked for a while. As long as the face returns square to the ball at impact it doesn't matter how it gets there. From memory, there are things you have to do on the downswing to return the club square but I can't remember what.

If your grip is neutral & swingpath square the club will always want to return to where it started, no matter he you swing, within limits.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 3, 2014)

From memory, he was also an advocate of the CoAM and Centrifugal Force being major contributors to swing speed.

I'm not a believer in either of those concepts, but he was trying to be scientific about teaching way before most others!

To reject anything outright is not my approach, but I can see more disadvantages in early wrist action than advantages. If it encourages additional lag on the downswing, then it could be a good thing - for someone with otherwise 'locked' wrists.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 3, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			...what do you think about the early 'Backwards' wrist break?
		
Click to expand...

Don't do it.

Swing like this....

[video=youtube;nzIRQXMMIG4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzIRQXMMIG4[/video]


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 3, 2014)

Love that video- I must watch it once a week.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2014)

Stay in the box ......... Then give it a lash!

I like it Ernie :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 4, 2014)

my youngest nephew breaks his wrists early like this.   seems like a pain to try and stop!  hits big hooks!


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 5, 2014)

I have used it and it is a sound way to strike the ball.   You must read it all and not just the wrist break though.


----------

